

Hey HN: Check out my sideproject: csharp-servlets - JoelJ
http://code.google.com/p/csharp-servlets/

======
urza
Nice,

could you compare it to these to projects please,

martin framework [http://www.thegrubbsian.com/2009/07/02/martin-a-framework-
in...](http://www.thegrubbsian.com/2009/07/02/martin-a-framework-inspired-by-
sinatra/) <https://github.com/thegrubbsian/Martin>

Manos de Mono [http://jacksonh.tumblr.com/post/1159500924/manos-de-mono-
the...](http://jacksonh.tumblr.com/post/1159500924/manos-de-mono-the-
manifesto) <https://github.com/jacksonh/manos>

Thanks

------
JoelJ
looks like Google Code is down. They said it would be readonly today for
maintenance. So hopefully it'll be back up soon.

------
safetytrick
awesome

